# Best Way To Meet Riders? (Ventura County)



## Newsboy (Feb 12, 2011)

I started riding in the later part of 2010. I am unsure on how to go about meeting people to ride with. We only have one club out here which is still a little far for me to drive. Just wondering how you went about meeting people.

Thanks


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Bike clubs and bicycle shops. Talk to people in the shop. They often have days when there are "shop rides." Sign up for local tours that may be going on and just mingle with the cyclists there. But, the quickest and easiest way is to join your local bike club(s). Or how 'bout posting here...."I live in _______. Anyone else live nearby and want to get together for a ride?" :thumbsup: 

Happy trails.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

What the other guy said.

I'm over in Oxnard; there are lots of cyclists around. Big groups leave d/t Ventura Sat and Sun mornings for PCH, Ojai, Santa Paula, Santa Barbara. Most of them have B groups for newbies or those who don't want to suffer that particular day.

You gotta put yourself out there a little bit at first, but you'll quickly be welcomed into just about any group, IME.

Give me a shout. I'm always looking for a riding partner.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Check these guys out.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Check the local 24 hour Fitness, they usually have a group that trains year round for the MS ride. Usually a good mix of people and skill levels.


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

Good info on Ventura group rides courtesy of Metal Mountain: 
http://metalmtncycling.com/category/group_rides/

There are also some rides that the Ojai Cyclists do:
http://ojaicyclists.fpemad.com/mapsroutes.htm


----------

